# moderne / indigène



## pinard

Bonsoir à tous,

Est-ce que le mot "indigène" signifie bien l'opposite de "moderne"?

Par exemple lorsqu'on parle des indiens d'Amérique, est t-il vrai de dire des peuples indigènes? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Je dirais que non. En parlant de peuples indigènes, on se réfère surtout à la colonisation, ce qui, à mon avis, n'a rien à voir avec la modernité. Il serait plus recommandable de parler de "colonisateurs" et de "peuples indigènes". Le mot de moderne sert plutôt à décrire la facon de vivre d'une personne. On pourrait par exemple dire que la modernité nécessite de la liberté, parce que celui qui est libre est moderne. Je veux dire qu'il y a des conditions qu'il faut accomplir pour être moderne. En principe, être moderne, c'est être en vogue, vivre avec son époque et tout cela.

Bonne journée


----------



## Marie3933

Non, "indigène" ne s'oppose pas à "moderne".
"Indigène" signifie _"autochtone, natif de l'endroit (dont il est question)"_.
Exemple: la population indigène _versus_ les étrangers, les touristes.

Quand on parle des peuples indigènes d'un pays (par exemple, les Indiens d'Amérique), on se réfère aux groupes ethniques qui peuplaient la contrée avant la colonisation. On peut l'employer comme substantif: les indigènes.


----------



## pinard

J'essaie de trouver un nom commun pour par exemple les indiens d'Amériques, des chamans,
les aborigènes d'Australie ...

Est-ce que "indigène" ne marche pas dans ce cas-ci?


----------



## Marie3933

Les chamans ne sont pas un groupe ethnique.
Quelle relation établissez-vous entre les Indiens d'Amérique, les chamans et les aborigènes d'Australie?
C'est difficile de trouver un terme générique pour un ensemble hétérogène!


----------



## pinard

Des peuples qui bénéficient pas des possibilités des modes de vie moderne, qui gardent
et appliquent des rituels de leurs ancêtres.


----------



## Marie3933

Des sociétés traditionnelles?
Mais, je répète, les chamans ne sont pas "un peuple"!


----------



## pinard

Oui, les chamans ne sont pas "un peuple".

En fait, je veux parler des mode de vie (indigène), pas d'un peuple.
Mais je pense que "traditionnel" ne colle pas très bien dans ce cas.

J'ai croisé dans quelques sites internet qu'on parle des modes de vie indigène en traitant 
les indiens d'Amérique. Je veux confirmer la justification de cet usage et je veux savoir s'il est valable lorsqu'on parle des chamans aussi.


----------



## OLN

pinard said:


> J'ai croisé dans quelques sites internet qu'on parle *des modes de vie indigène* (indigène*s* ?) en traitant les indiens d'Amérique. Je veux confirmer la justification de cet usage et je veux savoir s'il est valable lorsqu'on parle des chamans aussi.


Quand tu parles de  "mode de vie indigène des chamans", de quoi le distingues-tu ? 
N'est-ce pas simplement un mode de vie local lié à la tradition du pays et sans apport exogène dû à la colonisation ?

 Je dirais mode de vie traditionnel ou mener sa vie selon la tradition ancestrale.


----------



## max_france

Tchernobyl et Fukushima, 2 réussites de l'homme moderne.


----------



## pinard

Peut-être c'est mieux de les distinguer les uns des autres.

Des modes de vie chamaniste et des modes de vie des indiens d'Amérique.

Parce que lorsqu'on parle d'une vie traditionnelle, on peut bien traiter aussi une personne qui vit traditionnellement, mais en plein ville moderne. Par contre je parle des groupes de gens qui n'ont rien à voir avec des modes de vie moderne, mais pas à cause de la pauvreté, mais pour des raisons culturelles, religieuses...etc.

Est-ce qu'on peut dire *des modes de vie tribale*, par exemple?


----------



## Moon Palace

On pourrait dire: _les modes de vie des sociétés traditionnelles des chamans et des Indiens... 
_Dans _société traditionnelles, _l'adjectif _traditionnel _s'oppose bien à _moderne _en sociologie.


----------



## pinard

Oui, c'est très bien.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Mout

pinard said:


> Est-ce qu'on peut dire *des modes de vie tribale*, par exemple?



oui, car l'aspect tribal de leur mode de vie s'oppose bien à toute la modernité du monde occidental : électricité, progrès en médecine... si j'ai bien compris ce que tu veux dire, tribal est plus adapté que traditionnel.


----------



## pinard

Oui, c'est exactement ça ce que je voulais dire.
On parle pas des peuples, mais des modes de vie consciemment opposés à ceux de vie moderne.

Merci bien.


----------



## Moon Palace

Mout said:


> oui, car l'aspect tribal de leur mode de vie s'oppose bien à toute la modernité du monde occidental : électricité, progrès en médecine... si j'ai bien compris ce que tu veux dire, tribal est plus adapté que traditionnel.



Le problème, c'est que _tribal_ comprend de nombreux autres éléments que _traditionnel_, dans la mesure où il fait référence à la tribu, et donc on parle d'une organisation de société plutôt que d'une caractéristique qui s'opposerait à la modernité. 


> tribu
> n. fém.
> 1. ETHNO. Mode d’organisation sociale englobant une série de lignages ou de clans, qui se caractérise en général par une langue, des traditions, une culture et un territoire communs. (On désigne spécialement par ce terme le mode d’organisation politique des sociétés dites «primitives», pour les différencier des sociétés nationales et étatiques auj. prédominantes. Étant donné, toutefois, que le terme de tribu comporte une connotation évolutionniste, certains anthropologues évitent d’utiliser cette notion et l’ont remplacée par celle d’ethnie.)
> © Hachette Livre, 1998


----------



## pinard

Ça, c'est logique aussi.

Mais quant aux chamans, je vois qu'on dit toujours "le chaman de sa tribu".
En plus, une tribu désigne une organisation sociale gouvernée par un chef de tribu, tandis qu'une ethnie peut bien être attachée à l'Etat, sans aucun chef de groupe. 
En plus, un membre d'une tribu désigne une personne qui vit selon les traditions de sa tribu. Mais une personne de telle ou telle ethnie veut dire une personne qui possède des points commun avec un groupe de gens mais ceci précise pas son mode de vie.

Moi je cherche un terme qui touche le mode de vie.

Par ailleurs, si on parle des membres des ethnies indiennes d'Amérique par exemple, ça serait faut de comprendre des indiens qui vivent traditionnellement (il se peut qu'ils soient des hommes d'affaire aussi), par contre lorsqu'on dit les tribus des indiens d'Amérique, on va comprendre que ce sont des gens qui vivent selon leur tradition ancestrale dont il s'agit.


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,
Est-ce que "mode de vie primitif" conviendrait ?


----------



## pinard

Peut-être...

Mais le risque c'est que la primitivité peut résulter de la pauvreté aussi.


----------



## Mout

Euh non. la primitivité ne résulte pas de la pauvreté.
En revanche, il y a une trop forte connotation "préhistoire", homo erectus, homme de cro-magnon... Nos indiens d’antan étaient déjà évolués, voire moderne, par rapport aux primitifs...


----------



## pinard

Oui.
Alors cette fois-ci c'est cette connotation qui cause un risque.
En fait, ni les amérindiens, ni le chamans sont primitifs.


----------

